# Baby Girl - Urgent!



## rcravey (Dec 12, 2008)

Breed: Jack Russell Mix
Age: 8 years old
Sex: Female
Comments: My owner is unable to keep me and I have been left in a vacant home. I need a new forever home immediately. I am housebroken, leash well, good with kids, dogs, and cats.

Location: Texas
http://texasrussellrescue.com/
Contact: [email protected]


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

What happened to this dog?


----------



## rcravey (Dec 12, 2008)

Sorry..I should have posted an update. Baby Girl has had a happy ending. A temporary home was found for her until the first of January and then she will be able to return to her original owner. The situation that required her original owner to give her away will be resolved in January and she will be able to take Baby Girl back. It's so nice when it all works well in the end.


----------



## smileypits (Dec 25, 2008)

What?! Didn't the original say that the owner just left the dog in a house abandoned??

What am I missing?! lol!!


----------



## rcravey (Dec 12, 2008)

I am not certain of the specifics as to why she was left in the vacant home originally. I know the owner "fell upon hard times" but I don't know exactly what that entailed. I got the impression from the initial email that the owner was in a desperate situation and options were limited but without specific details it's hard to piece everything together.


----------

